# The Secret of NIMH vs. Robin Hood: Which movie is better?



## Huey (Dec 5, 2008)

*VS. *





This poll will close at 8:05PM EST (UTC -05:00) this Monday, 12/8.

Results and upcoming matchups can be found *here!*​


----------



## electmeking (Dec 5, 2008)

I remember watching both as a child,
though I can only remember one of them,
maybe because its vaguely based off of something that _might_ have happened.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 5, 2008)

Robin Hood, because furries will easily fap to it.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 5, 2008)

I've only seen Robin Hood, so it's one sided for me.


----------



## Huey (Dec 5, 2008)

NIMH-leaning furs must not be paying attention so far.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 5, 2008)

I chose the "kill yourself" option.

I can't even really remember what either movie was like, so I have to abstain.

A Don Bluth film would probably trump a Disney film, I'm guessing.

Pardon me, I need to find a loaded gun now.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 5, 2008)

<.< I'm the only one to vote for NIMH so far?


----------



## electmeking (Dec 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> <.< I'm the only one to vote for NIMH so far?



Freak.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 5, 2008)

electmeking said:


> Freak.



Robin Hood was good, but NIMH was better IMO.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 5, 2008)

I'd bet some people are voting based on their favorite movie to apply Rule 34 to.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 5, 2008)

I'd rather be towel-whipped by a bunch of rowdy high-school boys than vote in this thread!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I'd rather be towel-whipped by a bunch of rowdy high-school boys than vote in this thread!



*Towel-whips* So be it...oh, wait. I'm not in high school...(graduated 14 years ago)


----------



## Huey (Dec 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I'd bet some people are voting based on their favorite movie to apply Rule 34 to.



There's a reason Robin Hood made it this far, ya know.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> *Towel-whips* So be it...oh, wait. I'm not in high school...(graduated 14 years ago)



;_; That's just icky.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I'd rather be towel-whipped by a bunch of rowdy high-school boys than vote in this thread!



Is that all?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 5, 2008)

Man, this poll is totally unfair. They're both extremely awesome movies. 

If I had to be completely honest, Secret of NIMH is better to me for the art and the story. I like it a _tiny _bit more than Robit Hood.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Voting against Robin Hood.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 5, 2008)

Huey said:


> There's a reason Robin Hood made it this far, ya know.



It's sad, kinda.  I don't think I ever remembered Robin Hood as being bad.  I have a vague memory of NIMH having a much darker tone to it than RH.  But I can recall FAR too many prurient adulterations of Robin Hood...

Voted RH, what the hell.  The fact that I watched it so many times as a kid has to count for something, I guess.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Dec 5, 2008)

tie (between the two)... so i will abstain from voting


----------



## electmeking (Dec 5, 2008)

This scene > All of NIMH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPnJGHXiSXI


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 5, 2008)

Robin Hood. Watched it a lot in my childhood, together with my sister and cousins. Good times. ^^


----------



## AlexX (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone who votes Robin Hood is clearly just doing it because it stars a cast easier to 34. NIMH was a far higher quality film than one starring some fox could ever hope to be.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 5, 2008)

Is this list for real? Sigh... facepalm.

Also, because i've always wanted to do this:

Hi Huey. : D


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 5, 2008)

"The Secret of Nimh."  Read the book, liked.  Seen the movie, liked it too.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Dec 5, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> "The Secret of Nimh."  Read the book, liked.  Seen the movie, liked it too.



there was a book? seriously... i had no idea... in fact... i don't even remember the movie all that well... i should see it again *goes off to find it... online of course...*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 5, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> there was a book? seriously... i had no idea... in fact... i don't even remember the movie all that well... i should see it again *goes off to find it... online of course...*



"Mrs. Frisby And the Rats of NIMH" is the book (there is actually 3 books in the series) and is slightly different from the movie.


----------



## Huey (Dec 5, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Is this list for real? Sigh... facepalm.
> 
> Also, because i've always wanted to do this:
> 
> Hi Huey. : D



Hi Twilight =D

What list?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 5, 2008)

Huey said:


> Hi Twilight =D


Hi Huey (Sorry, couldn't resist )


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 5, 2008)

I dont like either, but I am more familiar with Robin Hood.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 5, 2008)

Huey said:


> Hi Twilight =D
> 
> What list?



This list for "Best Animated Movie Ever"... make the next for "Best Animated Series". THAT will really start a Lulzipalooza! 

TyVulpine: None can resist Huey! >:3


----------



## Huey (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Ty =)

Why don't you like my list?

It has 64 movies on it. I don't think I missed any big ones.


----------



## Danale (Dec 5, 2008)

This is a stupid topic. Don Bluth beats the pants off any Disney animation hands down, no contest.

Robin Hood is a great movie with solid animation, but Secret of Nymph has about over nine thousand times the amount of detail, style, and soul.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 5, 2008)

Huey said:


> It has 64 movies on it. I don't think I missed any big ones.



You missed Over The Hedge, and movies starring 80's Toy Franchises (Gotta have those!).


----------



## Huey (Dec 5, 2008)

Rotten tomatoes and IMDB decided the fates of borderline movies like Over the Hedge.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 5, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> You missed Over The Hedge, and movies starring 80's Toy Franchises (Gotta have those!).



Yeah, but not a lot of people on FAF were alive in the 80s and would most likely not have voted for them.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 5, 2008)

Ugh, they wouldn't know a good movie if it came up and bit them in the...


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Yeah, but not a lot of people on FAF were alive in the 80s and would most likely not have voted for them.



I wasn't alive back then either. But I still appreciate them. :3


----------



## Huey (Dec 5, 2008)

Also, I appreciate your input, but the discussion for which movies should be included in the field of 64 ended about 9 months ago =D


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 5, 2008)

That's fine. I'll wait for the next one. :3


----------



## Huey (Dec 5, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> That's fine. I'll wait for the next one. :3



O_O

N.. next one?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> *Towel-whips* So be it...oh, wait. I'm not in high school...(graduated 14 years ago)


 
No, but I am.  :O

Also, I voted for Secret of NIMH. I liked the lack of frequent singing and it felt more realistic somehow.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 5, 2008)

Huey said:


> O_O
> 
> N.. next one?



What? You didn't see my suggestion for next category? *Wink*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 5, 2008)

Huey said:


> O_O
> 
> N.. next one?



lmao I think you just broke Huey's brain!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 5, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> This list for "Best Animated Movie Ever"... make the next for "Best Animated Series". THAT will really start a Lulzipalooza!
> 
> TyVulpine: None can resist Huey! >:3



*Avatar: The Last Airbender* would get my vote for "Best Animated Series".

Also, Huey is MINE!  >.-.>


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> lmao I think you just broke Huey's brain!



Yeah. My logic tends to do that sometimes.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Dec 5, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> *Avatar: The Last Airbender* would get my vote for "Best Animated Series".
> 
> Also, Huey is MINE!  >.-.>



would Robot Chicken be in there? that would get my vote...


----------



## Tweek (Dec 5, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Anyone who votes Robin Hood is clearly just doing it because it stars a cast easier to 34. NIMH was a far higher quality film than one starring some fox could ever hope to be.



RH was the movie that helped me realize I was furry. And I was in freaking kindergarten, so no sexual thoughts apply. And......this vote is really close.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 5, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> *Avatar: The Last Airbender* would get my vote for "Best Animated Series".
> 
> Also, Huey is MINE!  >.-.>



Transformers (Gen 1, 1984-1986)


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Also, Huey is MINE!  >.-.>



Hands off, nigger.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 5, 2008)

And to make things interesting, separate the furry series into their own category. My vote would be for The Raccoons...<3


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hands off, nigger.



What, Huey doesn't get a say in this?! >:3


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 5, 2008)

Damn, just voted and it's 12-12...It's a tie!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hands off, nigger.



You already have someone.  >:C


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> You already have someone.  >:C



I'm greedy. :3


----------



## Tycho (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm greedy. :3



You're a mean one, Mr. Grinch.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You're a mean one, Mr. Grinch.



All the Whos down in Whoville liked butt sex a lot

But David, who lived just north of Whoville, liked to frot.

And now I'm imagining a town full of Doctor Whos having sex with each other.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> And now I'm imagining a town full of Doctor Whos having sex with each other.



Goddammit, now you've done it, my brain is now totally fucking broken.

I hope you're happy.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Goddammit, now you've done it, my brain is now totally fucking broken.
> 
> I hope you're happy.



8D

Doctor Who series 4 finale was awwwwwight


----------



## deruty (Dec 6, 2008)

Definately voted for Robin Hood. I've seen both and I definately liked Robin better. Not that there was anything terribly wrong with the "Rats of NIMH", I loved the crow :3, but it struck me as a bit more far-fetched and illogical than Robin Hood. Maybe it's because I read the books for both.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> All the Whos down in Whoville liked butt sex a lot
> 
> But David, who lived just north of Whoville, liked to frot.
> 
> And now I'm imagining a town full of Doctor Whos having sex with each other.



Those Who's down in Whoville, you know what they say
All of them disgusting; nasty and gay
It's not a place you'd want to go
Because every Who is half a Ho.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 6, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Those Who's down in Whoville, you know what they say
> All of them disgusting; nasty and gay
> It's not a place you'd want to go
> Because every Who is half a Ho.



Clever girl.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 6, 2008)

electmeking said:


> Clever girl.



WHAT
WHAT THE FUCK
DO YOU SEE TITS OR WHAT
DIDN'T THINK SO
NOT A FUCKING GIRL. 

*rage face*


----------



## Huey (Dec 6, 2008)

<3 you guys =D


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 6, 2008)

Warning: The previous posts involve furries trying to rape my mind. Do not attempt to read ANY of those posts. Seriously, you could get really messed up.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 6, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> WHAT
> WHAT THE FUCK
> DO YOU SEE TITS OR WHAT
> DIDN'T THINK SO
> ...



Clearly, someone is not a fan of _Ghostbusters_...


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 6, 2008)

electmeking said:


> Clearly, someone is not a fan of _Ghostbusters_...



*vampire hiss*


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

electmeking said:


> Clearly, someone is not a fan of _Ghostbusters_...



Or _Jurassic Park_, for that matter.


----------



## Huey (Dec 6, 2008)

Still close.

C'mon furries, pick a side.


----------



## TheM (Dec 6, 2008)

Tough call but NIMH gets my vote.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 6, 2008)

Got both on disk, and I watched 'em again before voting.

The Secret of NIMH.  I saw both in my youth, and I've always liked it more than Robin Hood.  It's in my short list of most favorite pictures of any type.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> electmeking said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly, someone is not a fan of _Ghostbusters_...
> ...



That one was a Big Lebowski reference.


----------



## Laze (Dec 6, 2008)

I voted for Robin Hood.

Mainly because of how bloody catchy the tune was at the beginning.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 7, 2008)

electmeking said:


> That one was a Big Lebowski reference.



The most obscure one you could possibly come up with.

Man, I need to watch that movie again, now.


----------



## Huey (Dec 8, 2008)

2nd page bump to give you cats one last chance at voting.


----------



## Adam3 (Dec 8, 2008)

I cast my vote for Secret of NIMH.
It had a deeper storyline.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 8, 2008)

I doubt Robin Hood will catch up. 

GG


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 8, 2008)

Why aren't these threads never in The Tube?


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 8, 2008)

Because for some members, this place is all about the off-topic section.


----------



## Huey (Dec 8, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Why aren't these threads never in The Tube?



Because I like it when my polls get 50+ votes =D


----------



## Nylak (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, they'd definitely get more views/votes here.  :3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 9, 2008)

NIMH wins 29-24...


----------



## Magikian (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm surprised, the blatantly most over-rated furry film lost.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 9, 2008)

Seriously.  o_o  This is kinda amazing.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, but it made it to the semifinals!


----------



## Huey (Dec 9, 2008)

David's right. Robin Hood cut through three movies in previous rounds before being eliminated now by only five votes. And it took another furry movie to topple it =D


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 9, 2008)

NIMH.

Maybe that's why I'm not big on foxes and more into rodents.

Thanks for the thread, it reminded me of a childhood enjoyment I forgot.

I've always liked Bluth films more than Disney. And An American Tail was one of my favorites from that era.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 9, 2008)

Nikolai said:


> NIMH.
> 
> Maybe that's why I'm not big on foxes and more into rodents.
> 
> ...



We need moar rodents.


----------



## chetchaka (Dec 9, 2008)

Or, to be more precise, more mustelids 

Also, didn't Don Bluth help with animating Robin Hood? I know that he didn't receive the credit he deserved for helping with Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 9, 2008)

chetchaka said:


> Or, to be more precise, more mustelids



Both.  We need a hunting season for all the fucking foxes, too.


----------



## chetchaka (Dec 9, 2008)

Null


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 9, 2008)

> Or, to be more precise, more mustelids :-D
> 
> Also, didn't Don Bluth help with animating Robin Hood? I know that he didn't receive the credit he deserved for helping with Sleeping Beauty.





> Both.  We need a hunting season for all the fucking foxes, too.


These two posts are filled with win. :-D I suppose I'm not the only one who finds the sheer amount of foxes to be... overwhelming?

I blame Naruto. That's my usual stand-by when it comes to something like that. XP Too many anime fans? Naruto. Too many white kids speaking wapanese? Naruto. Bad economy and high oil? Naruto.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 9, 2008)

Nikolai said:


> These two posts are filled with win. :-D I suppose I'm not the only one who finds the sheer amount of foxes to be... overwhelming?
> 
> I blame Naruto. That's my usual stand-by when it comes to something like that. XP Too many anime fans? Naruto. Too many white kids speaking wapanese? Naruto. Bad economy and high oil? Naruto.



ALL newer anime sucks.

I say we tie the Narutards to the ground and let the Kyubi sodomize them.

Damn annoying.


----------



## Ikaeru (Dec 9, 2008)

NIHM was far better written, animated, and voice acted. Robin hood was very two-dimensional in the way it was done; it wasn't particularly deep in either art or characters; NIHM, on the other hand, pushed the animation and effects envelope as far as it could be taken for the time. The backgrounds, for example, in NIHM were just... breath-taking. The one flaw I will claim that NIHM has, however, is that it you either have to be familiar with the series or make some conjecture to understand some parts of the movie.


----------



## chetchaka (Dec 9, 2008)

Nikolai said:


> These two posts are filled with win. :-D I suppose I'm not the only one who finds the sheer amount of foxes to be... overwhelming?
> 
> I blame Naruto. That's my usual stand-by when it comes to something like that. XP Too many anime fans? Naruto. Too many white kids speaking wapanese? Naruto. Bad economy and high oil? Naruto.



You might just have a point there. On a side note, rodents are awesome, too. And Naruto was good at first, because it was more about the development into a ninja rather than an overdone "everyone's inner demon' scheme. It started to suck about ten episodes in, sadly, and all the weeaboos took off with it.



Ikaeru said:


> ... The one flaw I will claim that NIHM has, however, is that it you either have to be familiar with the series or make some conjecture to understand some parts of the movie.



So that's why it doesn't make all that much sense, then. I do like it better than Robin Hood, but it was right confusing.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 9, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Both.  We need a hunting season for all the fucking foxes, too.



I have a photograph of a golden eagle (fuck yeah) eating a fox that I was going to post, but I don't have it hosted yet, and it would probably break a site policy or something.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 9, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> ALL newer anime sucks.
> 
> I say we tie the Narutards to the ground and let the Kyubi sodomize them.
> 
> Damn annoying.



They'd just squee themselves to death at having that happen to them.

No good.

I say we make castanets out of their testicles.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 9, 2008)

chetchaka said:


> You might just have a point there. On a side note, rodents are awesome, too. And Naruto was good at first, because it was more about the development into a ninja rather than an overdone "everyone's inner demon' scheme. It started to suck about ten episodes in, sadly, and all the weeaboos took off with it.



Naruto was hilarious for the first five episodes, but it lost its touch a few episodes later.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 9, 2008)

Hm, to make a comment a bit more on topic... I just went back to YouTube and started watching The Secret of NIMH again for the kicks, and geez, the first s cene with little timmy having influenza just about made me cry. Which is saying something, since I haven't cried at a movie since... well... a long time. I think I might have cried at Passion of the Christ, but I can't remember any other movie.

Then I compare that to today's movies, and aside from Wall-E, I have yet to see a truly beautiful animated movie that can pull someone's emotions since the good ol' days. =\


----------



## Ratte (Dec 9, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> They'd just squee themselves to death at having that happen to them.
> 
> No good.
> 
> I say we make castanets out of their testicles.



What testicles?


----------



## chetchaka (Dec 9, 2008)

Nikolai said:


> Then I compare that to today's movies, and aside from Wall-E, I have yet to see a truly beautiful animated movie that can pull someone's emotions since the good ol' days. =\



Mostly because they're all OVA's or Marvel remakes/rehash/somewhat decent but not good at connecting with the audience emotionally/Spiderman 3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I have a photograph of a golden eagle (fuck yeah) eating a fox that I was going to post, but I don't have it hosted yet, and it would probably break a site policy or something.



It's vore.  They'll stash it with the rest of their porn and beat off to it so hard, they'll break something.

Overall: POST IT.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> It's vore.  They'll stash it with the rest of their porn and beat off to it so hard, they'll break something.
> 
> Overall: POST IT.



It's hard vore, though! D:<


----------



## Ratte (Dec 10, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's hard vore, though! D:<



Yeah, it'll make them hard...then again, so will the Easter Bunny.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 10, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I have a photograph of a golden eagle (fuck yeah) eating a fox that I was going to post, but I don't have it hosted yet, and it would probably break a site policy or something.



Foodchain OWNED.

Golden eagles are an "apex predator" like sharks, IIRC.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 10, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Foodchain OWNED.
> 
> Golden eagles are an "apex predator" like sharks, IIRC.



"Apex" sounds like "epic".


----------



## Tycho (Dec 10, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> "Apex" sounds like "epic".



They are.

The expression should be "Fuck You I'm A Golden Eagle".

They can carry away human babies without a problem.  They're the Chuck Norris of the bird world.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 10, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> They are.
> 
> The expression should be "Fuck You I'm A Golden Eagle".
> 
> They can carry away human babies without a problem.  They're the Chuck Norris of the bird world.



They just need the fist-concealing beard.

We need to add a shit-ton of these birds in big cities to eat them damn kids.  Population control MIRITE?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 10, 2008)

Btw, Nimh is teh sheet.


----------



## Kilre (Dec 10, 2008)

Fuck yeah, NIMH.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 10, 2008)

Kilre said:


> Fuck yeah, NIMH.



INORITE?


----------

